# 12wk old puppy hates crate - constant barking



## cheebamaster

I have a 12 week old beautiful German Shepherd puppy. I've only had her for for a little more than a week and a half but she absolutely hates her crate. I've done all the normal things like putting treats in her crate, putting something that smells like me in there, practice going in and out with the crate door open etc...

Anytime I shut the door to go to bed she will scream and freak out in her crate for 1hr+ before finally falling asleep. When morning time comes, she will wake up at around 7AM (I don't get up until around 9:30) and bark until she is let out. I know I'm not supposed to let her out while she is barking but since she is a puppy she sometimes has to go potty and I would hate for her to have a mess in her crate. 

The crate is not in my bedroom mainly because I've tried that before and she still screams ...except its much louder lol

I absolutely do NOT want to get a bark collar or anything similar because I believe that with proper training this problem will dissapear but I have someone living directly below me who hears the constant barking and I feel I'm running out of options.

My second issue is that she will go nutso when meeting new people or when she is let out of her crate. She basically jumps on us or other people...now normally I know to ignore this behavior and soon she'll associate jumping on people with getting no response from me, but it is very hot here and my girlfriend and I always have shorts on and if we just let the puppy jump on us and ignore we get a lot of very hurtful scratches. Is there another way around this?

I'm guessing this is all normal puppy behavior but I want to be a very responsible owner who has a well behaved dog.

Please give me some suggestions!

Thanks!:hug:


----------



## White German Shepherd

I am having the same problem, i await a response also


----------



## Cluemanti

The puppy is only 12 weeks old and you've only had him for a little over a week. She will get used to the crate, just be patient. Get her on a schedule, you may have to adjust your "9:30" wake up since the puppy is only 12 weeks. Every few hours bring her outside to use the bathroom, if she doesn't back in the crate. 

You will not have a well behaved 12 week old GSD. Start training now and be patient and eventually you will.


----------



## milkmoney11

Is the crate somewhere that is relatively "high traffic" where he/she can just go in and lay down while someone is watching tv or something? Dogs tend to feel isolated if it is in a laundry room or something and that may exasperate things. 

I would make sure it is comfy and any time the dog walks in the crate on its own, have some treats ready to reward. 

If you at least could get her/him to go in there on its own without shutting the door it may make it more comfortable. 

Also, if you try putting the dog in there soon after using the bathroom you can be sure they won't have to go out for that reason. Like you said, you just need to let the dog bark it out. They WILL EVENTUALLY calm down and go to sleep. They can't whine and bark forever. I know you don't want to hear it but every time you let the dog when barking you are reinforcing that behavior. 

If nothing works get some earplugs. The dog isn't going to hurt itself in the crate and will just have to learn. 

I'm sure there will be other...better advice forthcoming...


----------



## Cluemanti

Also whenever you let her out of the crate be sure to be very calm and try to avoid direct eye contact. The more calm you are she will be. Many times owners get really excited when opening the crate which will excite the dog. 

Good luck, but remember its only a 12 wk old puppy.


----------



## GSDSunshine

Have you tried feeding her in her crate? giving her something amazing when she goes in? I found a peanut butter stuffed kong was like magic for my Koda, if gave him something to do. While I agree that you don't want to give in and let her out when she is in her crate, you do want to keep it enjoyable for her. I would place it back in your room. Before bedtime I would try to work on wearing her out.... like really wearing her out, She shouldn't have the energy to bark and whine for an hour. 

Take her out somewhere novel to her. A walk in a new park or sitting outside a store and watching people walk past. Then when you get home play fetch or tug, whatever she seems to enjoy. After all that, let her cool down for a moment and then take her out for a potty break. 

Since she is still young, she is whining in the morning because she needs to go potty. So even though you don't get up for 2 more hours, she is still young and can't hold it that long. So as far as the 7am barking, I would get out of bed and take her out on leash for a potty break, then back to bed for both of you. Although, you might just have to keep up, since if you are like me and have a hard time falling back to sleep, going back to bed would be pointless.


----------



## Relayer

Totally normal. You have to have iron conviction and if it bothers you too much, you must leave the house. Only by getting through that crying and screaming, will the pup ever accept the crate. Keep it always open and with lots of treats and toys inside so that she can come and go as she pleases. When you close her up in it, never give in and let her out while she's making a fuss... just rewards the behavior. Never be emotional when you leave her or when you return. At that age, you should start with shorter increments of time, more like 10-15 minutes, gradually working it longer. This process can sometimes take several weeks to resolve... patience.


----------



## JKlatsky

Relayer said:


> Totally normal. *You have to have iron conviction and if it bothers you too much, you must leave the house.* Only by getting through that crying and screaming, will the pup ever accept the crate. Keep it always open and with lots of treats and toys inside so that she can come and go as she pleases. When you close her up in it, never give in and let her out while she's making a fuss... just rewards the behavior. Never be emotional when you leave her or when you return. At that age, you should start with shorter increments of time, more like 10-15 minutes, gradually working it longer. This process can sometimes take several weeks to resolve... patience.


I like that.  And it's true. 

Puppies scream when they feel trapped. It's a biological mechanism for getting Mom to come rescue them. She doesn't know this is where she sleeps. First- if she's that amped you probably haven't exercised her enough before putting her in there. If puppy is tired they accept their crate sooner. 

Also if at any point you have paid her any mind at all or let her out while she's screaming you have reinforced the screaming. Because now in her mind...if she just hollers long enough someone will come and get her out!

If she carries on more in your bedroom it's only because she knows you're there and cannot understand why you are not letting her out...Perhaps you didn't hear her? 

There are things you can do to help the situation. Making sure she's tired. Making sure she's hungry. This way she'll be more inclined to focus on the tasty snacks you put in her crate- like a PB Kong or a Bully Stick. NEVER put her in her crate without some kind of treat. Never fails for me...they eat and crash. Watch and see what triggers her. Is it you? Is even eye contact enough attention to keep her persistant? Go somewhere away from her. While I understand people putting the dog's crates in areas of traffic to feel like they're part of the family...I don't do this with the puppies. Every time someone walks by they want out to play and pitch a fit. My pups stay in crates in my bedroom and get crated or kenneled periodically throughout the day so it's no big deal. 

Hang in there. It's just a 12 week old puppy! Surely you can outlast her... 

Oh and regarding the ZOOM out of the crate...I always take my puppies right outside when I let them out of the crate. IN 5 or 10 minutes they burn off the energy they've been storing and are ready to come back inside the house and be part of the family. This creates a good habit too from my POV. Outside is when the dogs can run and be a little crazy...Inside we're calmer and more relaxed. At this age, you've got what you've got...it's all about management.


----------



## cheebamaster

I do try to exercise her as much as I can. I live in an apartment and she's only just had her second set of shots so I avoid parks but take her on 3 or 4 20 minute walks throughout the day but she still has so much energy! I guess she'll start to calm down and adapt as she gets older. 

I want to thank all of you for the reassurance and advice, I will be sure to put it to good use. This is my first dog and I knew that getting a GSD would be tough for a first time owner so I really do appreciate the feedback!


----------



## FuryanGoddess

What time do you go to bed at night. I bet by morning, she's ready to burst. We take Murphy out about midnight for last potty break and up until a week ago, he's gonna be 13 wks Friday/3 mos, I got up w/ him every night to take him out. I also get up NO LATER than 7 am, usually between 6-7 am to take him out and he's all but peeing on the floor as I put the leash on. In fact, last night, he had an accident. First one since he was about 8 1/2 wks-9 wks old. 

How much time does she spend in the crate during the day? Does she get out to play AT ALL? ball, catch, chasing her tail?


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R

FuryanGoddess said:


> What time do you go to bed at night.


That is what I was going to ask. I had forgotten what it was like with Reno and Kahn but now that I have the smallest terrorist ever I am remembering the hard way. The pups have GOT to go out every few hours. During the week mine wake me up at 6:30 and on the weekends 5:30. 

Wear them out! 4-20min walks may not be enough. Especially if she has taken one of her puppy naps. Mine got up at 7 this morning (sleeping in for me:wild and she didnt even slow down until 10. Then it was a short puppy nap and back to terroizing. :wub:

It takes time to get the pups used to the crates somtimes. Especially when they KNOW your in the house. I had to sit in front of them with them in the crate until they figured out that screaming would get them nowhere. When they would calm down and sit I would let them out. If they got back up by the time I sat up and started again I sat right back down. Eventually they got it. 

Kongs help to.


----------



## cheebamaster

FuryanGoddess said:


> What time do you go to bed at night. I bet by morning, she's ready to burst. We take Murphy out about midnight for last potty break and up until a week ago, he's gonna be 13 wks Friday/3 mos, I got up w/ him every night to take him out. I also get up NO LATER than 7 am, usually between 6-7 am to take him out and he's all but peeing on the floor as I put the leash on. In fact, last night, he had an accident. First one since he was about 8 1/2 wks-9 wks old.
> 
> How much time does she spend in the crate during the day? Does she get out to play AT ALL? ball, catch, chasing her tail?


I put her in the crate usually around 11pm and I set my alarm for 5am and let her out to go potty. After she goes potty I put her back in her crate till around 9AM when I wake up and let her out again but usually she's been already screaming for 2 hrs before that.

Her time in the crate during the day varies. When I have something important to do I put her in her crate since I don't want her wandering around and having an accident. I do set at least 1 hour out of the day to specifically teach tricks such as stay/sit/down etc. But because I do not have a yard (I'm moving to an apartment with a fenced yard in a couple months) I can't play games like fetch with her. She is in her crate for a couple hours per day usually but I let her out often to play with her and let her wander around after she goes potty.


----------



## GSDSunshine

Where do you live, She needs need needs an outlet for all that energy, and off leash, walking and play is the way to do it. Just because she doesn't have all her shots doesn't mean she can't be socialized yet. You just need to be careful. Stay away from areas where other dogs go potty. If you have any greenways or trails in the woods, I would check them out. Another way to wear her out is to take her to new places.... the docks? Marina Main street? Sitting outside Target....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Is the crate IN your bedroom right beside your bed? That way you aren't 'abandoning' your pup so they are doing the normal instinctive behavior of SCREAMING until they are found....

Also 'real' exercise is important, this is what I have to do with my puppies....


----------



## cheebamaster

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Is the crate IN your bedroom right beside your bed? That way you aren't 'abandoning' your pup so they are doing the normal instinctive behavior of SCREAMING until they are found....
> 
> Also 'real' exercise is important, this is what I have to do with my puppies....
> 
> YouTube - Glory B (11 wks) and Bretta Lee (5 yrs) Hiking in the Woods
> 
> YouTube - German Shepherd puppy hiking in the Poconos


Very cute! I really wish I lived in an area where I could take the dog on daily walks/hikes but as luck has it I live in a city so I'm constrained to sidewalks unless its the weekend and I can take her somewhere further away.


----------

